# Quick question about gutter issue w/ pics



## DavieGravy (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a problem (as illustrated in the pics) with water dripping down near the foundation of my house from a roof awning over my front door.  There is currently no gutter at that location to move the water away from my house.

Should I add one?  Other houses with the same design on my street don't have this, but it's a problem nonetheless.

I realize I need to remove those ground bricks and build up dirt (sloping away from the house), but wasn't sure if the short section of gutter should be added as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 20, 2017)

The gutter is generally a good idea, but the downspout will still be depositing water at the base.  Does the slope of your lawn continue away from the house? If it doesn't, the water from the downspout will just collect there. You may need to run a drain pipe in the soil to keep the water moving.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2017)

A diverter on the roof will catch most of the water and move it to the gutter.


----------



## DavieGravy (Jan 20, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> The gutter is generally a good idea, but the downspout will still be depositing water at the base.  Does the slope of your lawn continue away from the house? If it doesn't, the water from the downspout will just collect there. You may need to run a drain pipe in the soil to keep the water moving.



The slope does go away from the house, albeit very gradually.  I was thinking of just adding a piece of gutter at the bottom section of the awning and letting it run off onto the lawn, as opposed to putting in a downspout.  Is this not advisable?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2017)

If you do put a gutter there I would form up a step in concrete with a pipe in it to dump the water out front.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4XoVyAGkUI[/ame]


----------



## DavieGravy (Jan 20, 2017)

nealtw said:


> A diverter on the roof will catch most of the water and move it to the gutter.



I like this idea the best.  I think this will solve my needs because it will divert most of the water to the gutter where it will drain through a downspout on the side of the house.  I will have just a small section of awning roof under the diverter where water won't be caught, but I don't believe this will be an issue.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2017)

DavieGravy said:


> I like this idea the best.  I think this will solve my needs because it will divert most of the water to the gutter where it will drain through a downspout on the side of the house.  I will have just a small section of awning roof under the diverter where water won't be caught, but I don't believe this will be an issue.



You could do two, a lower one that dumps any water out to the front if the first one doesn't catch enough.


----------



## DavieGravy (Jan 20, 2017)

nealtw said:


> You could do two, a lower one that dumps any water out to the front if the first one doesn't catch enough.



That's a great idea. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2017)

Actually I like the chain, I have wanted to do that ever since I first saw it in the 50s, never had the right house for it.


----------

